# Fenwick rod guides



## DHower08

Busted insert on elite tech walleye rod. They use fuji ti22 guides. Does anyone know where i can find one its for the tip. Fenwick is not willing to sell me a replacement tip not very happy as i cannot find a tip locally that fits correctly


----------



## fishingful

Maybe http://www.jannsnetcraft.com
Or http://www.lurepartsonline.com


----------



## AnthHol

They should have what you're looking for here. Get some tip-top cement you'll be good to go. Watch a 5 minute video on installing a tip top and it's simple as that. http://www.mudhole.com/Components-R...onents/tip-tops-fishing-rod-guides/brand/Fuji


----------



## DHower08

I actually called mudhole earlier i have to measure the tip that was on it. Once i know the size its going to cost about 15 for a replacement titanium tip. Of course we figured out that fenwick sources these tips for them exclusivly!


----------



## 1MoreKast

DHower....how you like that rod? (before it busted anyways lol) I was considering that to be a new purchase..


----------



## DHower08

Lovve it own a couple. The rod didnt break just the insert on the tip. My fault im sure


----------



## hatteras1

I've got several fenwick. They're a great rod. Is your tip Ti or Tic. Post a picture. You need both sizes, the eyelet size and the tip size. You have to measure the tip since it will be larger. I probably have a tip that will fit. "check my stock "


----------



## DHower08

Im measuring in a few when i get home


----------



## hatteras1

I build rods, so if i don't have one, i can get one or find one for you. I have a box full of tops. Also please send pic so i can see the color


----------



## DHower08




----------



## DHower08

So here is what i measured the cylinder is 2mm and the id of the top ring is 4.5 mm

With what i have to measure that is the best i can do. Also it is titanium so just silver in color


----------



## DHower08

The tip itsself is just slightly smaller than 2mm


----------



## DHower08

I have broke this down to a 3/64 x 4.5mm tip does this sound correct?


----------



## TClark

Turned the lights up a bit. ;-)


----------



## TClark

http://www.mudhole.com/Fuji-Medium-Duty-Spin-Cast-Top-MN?quantity=1&custcol_guide_frame=3


----------



## DHower08

Thanks terry! I found the guide i need i believe. Going to hit a local shop tomorrow to see if they have one


----------



## fishingful

I had the same thing happen to a HMG. Need to replace the second eye down. I don't know how to wrap them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishingful said:


> I had the same thing happen to a HMG. Need to replace the second eye down. I don't know how to wrap them.


Utube man..... haha don't you know we can all be experts at everything now.....


----------



## DHower08

Recieved email from fenwick it is a 5.5 rind and 2 mm tube


----------



## TClark

Them rods sound awesome DHower08, next time I see ya I'd love to eyeball em. ;-)


----------



## AnthHol

Tried to quote but it didnt work. The guy with the 2nd guide down needing replaced you can have that done at most local shops that do rod repair or a local rod builder can do it easily and cheaply.


----------



## DHower08

TClark said:


> Them rods sound awesome DHower08, next time I see ya I'd love to eyeball em. ;-)


Terry ill do ya one better and let u touch it


----------



## fishingful

AnthHol said:


> Tried to quote but it didnt work. The guy with the 2nd guide down needing replaced you can have that done at most local shops that do rod repair or a local rod builder can do it easily and cheaply.


Thanks. Now just need to find one in NE Ohio. I can change a tip but never wraped a rod


----------



## Shortdrift

Fishermans Central in Akron can do it. I would think the fly and stee lheader shops around the Chagrin could do it.


----------



## TClark

LOL DHower09


----------



## hatteras1

Sorry, I've been sick all week. The tube size is 64th's, so 2mm would be 5/64ths. The ring size is 5.5. You need to measure the OD of the rod to see if a 2mm will work again. Usually you need to larger, so there's room for the glue.


DHower08 said:


> View attachment 230260


----------



## hatteras1

Go to Jannsnetcraft and search tops. check out the Fuji ICFST Titanium Plated Tip Top.


----------



## fishingful

Shortdrift said:


> Fishermans Central in Akron can do it. I would think the fly and stee lheader shops around the Chagrin could do it.


Thanks I didn't know they did. It's an older original hmg. Good rod.


----------



## AnthHol

fishingful said:


> Thanks I didn't know they did. It's an older original hmg. Good rod.


Rodmaker's used to do it but they've closed up shop for now as far as I know. It's worth calling Craig at Erie Outfitters or one of the other steelhead shops like mentioned before. Mogadore Bait and tackle. Wherever is closest to you I would give them a call and if they don't do it at the shop they should have the number for someone who can do it for you.


----------



## fishingful

AnthHol said:


> Rodmaker's used to do it but they've closed up shop for now as far as I know. It's worth calling Craig at Erie Outfitters or one of the other steelhead shops like mentioned before. Mogadore Bait and tackle. Wherever is closest to you I would give them a call and if they don't do it at the shop they should have the number for someone who can do it for you.


Thanks I will try mogadore. 5 min from me. I know he does reels, troling motors and lanterns but don't know about rods. I need some glass for a couple of lanterns anyhow.


----------



## acklac7

Wait a minute, Fenwick wont sell you a replacement tip? Seriously? Thats a $150 rod, im about to buy one...

St. Croix sells you a rod tip + powdered glue for $5. 10 years ago they used to give them away for free....

Really going to make me re-think buying a Fenwick if true.


----------



## hatteras1

I don't think Fenwick makes their own guides. I think they use an outside source. I suppose they could reimburse you , but i don't think a top will show up in the mail from them.
"Should have told them you were sending it back!!" haha!!


----------



## acklac7

St.Croix will send you OEM Fugi guides. Hmmm, was going to buy a new rod his weekend. Might have to call Fenwick.


----------



## acklac7

Let me start this off by saying im a rod-tip nut. I have OCD issues when it comes to tips. Especially when it comes to my Jigging rods.

So, I ended up buying a Walleye Elite Tech. Love the rod. Love it. One of my favorite rods of all time.

Last week the rod tip insert cracked, nothing new for me - I tend to crack them all the time.

Call Fenwick, and nope, they won't sell me a Rod Tip. They will Warranty my rod, but won't sell me a tip. Mildly Frustrating. They then referred me to Mudhole.com, as they supposedly handle all their rod tip / component issues. They acted like Mudhole was their main supplier and would have any / all components I needed. They gave me the model number / size of the tip, along with it's specifications, and bascially left me with the impression all I needed to do was order it from their supplier, Mudhole. I asked Fenwick several times whether Mudhole would be able to get me the 100% OEM component, and was told almost without a doubt they could.

Well I called Mudhole, and *Mudhole is not their supplier.* Mudhole is simply a 3rd party Fenwick refers customer's too in hopes they have the what they're looking for.

Needless to say, Mudhole can't get my OEM Rod tip, can't order it, can't find it, has no idea where to send me. They have a few rod tips that "come close" to the specs, but nothing that is a direct match. The guy there was actually pretty helpful, and mentioned he's been through this before with other Fenwick customers. He asked me to get the tube size and get back to him.

At any rate im a bit frustrated. I bought this Rod not even 6 months ago and now im unable to purchase OEM parts for it. UGH. I know, there's other rod tips out there, but I don't want to change anything about this rod, I love it. I slay fish with it. Furthermore I shouldn't have to change anything, Fenwick should sell me the Tip. Or at the very least put me in touch with their supplier so I can order a new one. I mean you know Fenwick has these tips sitting in there shop for Warranty repairs, they just refuse to sell them. Man that's irritating.

Going to call Fenwick back on Monday, and work my way up the chain. I'll keep this thread updated.

In the meantime, can anyone recommend a equivalent Titanium framed Tip with a zirconium guide? (or something better)


----------



## DHower08

I had the same issue went with one that was close enough it works


----------



## Bassbme

I may be able to help. What was the model number they gave you, as well as the tube and ring size they specified? What color is the ceramic ring? Black? Titanium colored? 

Zirconium is one of the materials that Alps uses for their ceramic rings, and if it's an Alps tip top, Mud Hole does not carry Alps components. 

One thing ..... the only guide and tip top manufacturer that I know of that makes a tip top with an actual titanium tube, is Fuji. (like I said, that I know of) Zirconium is not one of the materials that Fuji uses for guide ring material. 

Manufacturers such as Pac Bay, and Alps, use stainless steel that has a PVD Tich plating (Tich is the color of titanium) to make their tip top tubes. If it is in fact a zirconium ring then it is most likely a Tich plated stainless steel tube. The guides may well be titanium framed but the tip top may not be.

That is not something that is uncommon in the rod building industry. Titanium is difficult to weld and as such makes for a very expensive tip top. 

Anyhow ..... I'm pretty sure I can put you on the path to finding a tip top that will fit in well with your OCD.


----------



## acklac7

Bassbme said:


> I may be able to help. What was the model number they gave you, as well as the tube and ring size they specified? What color is the ceramic ring? Black? Titanium colored?
> 
> Zirconium is one of the materials that Alps uses for their ceramic rings, and if it's an Alps tip top, Mud Hole does not carry Alps components.
> 
> One thing ..... the only guide and tip top manufacturer that I know of that makes a tip top with an actual titanium tube, is Fuji. (like I said, that I know of) Zirconium is not one of the materials that Fuji uses for guide ring material.
> 
> Manufacturers such as Pac Bay, and Alps, use stainless steel that has a PVD Tich plating (Tich is the color of titanium) to make their tip top tubes. If it is in fact a zirconium ring then it is most likely a Tich plated stainless steel tube. The guides may well be titanium framed but the tip top may not be.
> 
> That is not something that is uncommon in the rod building industry. Titanium is difficult to weld and as such makes for a very expensive tip top.
> 
> Anyhow ..... I'm pretty sure I can put you on the path to finding a tip top that will fit in well with your OCD.


Model number was a T-TMLB - Mudhole said they did not have one nor knew where to find one. Size was 6. Need to call Fenwick back tomorrow to get a Tube Size.

Last night I played around on Mudhole's website (Excellent site btw) and found that I can potentially get a much, much better tip: Titanium Frame with a _Torzite _ring. The question is will it fit the same as my current tip? Going to call Mudhole tomorrow and find out.

All that said, man, im used to dealing with St.Croix. Back 10 years ago they would send you Rod Tips for free, along with a pack of powered glue to secure it. About 5 years back they started charging $5. The process couldn't be any easier: 3 minute phone call, pay $5, then 7 days later your tip arrives in the mail, with a packet of powered glue to boot!

I guess I was expecting the same from Fenwick? I mean I really can't think of any good reason a Rod Builder would refuse to sell (key word being sell) factory replacement Tips? You know they have them in stock...


----------



## dcool

You might try customrodcomponents.com. They have a great selection of tips


----------



## acklac7

So i've called Fenwick twice, and emailed them: They can't give me a tube size. Starting to get a little frustrated.

Also, (and they probably don't want alot of people to know this) but they apparently don't offer repair services or parts for their rods.

That said, they're going out of their way to warranty it for a new one. Which I think is pretty awesome. That said, EEEK! I can't be without this rod for the next month while it gets warrantied! The next month is when I need it the most!

At any rate gave them all my warranty information and waiting to hear back on what they're going to do. What i'd really like is the tube size, such that I can get a new tip. But if I can't get the tube size im going to have to warranty the rod.


----------



## Bassbme

acklac7 said:


> Model number was a T-TMLB - Mudhole said they did not have one nor knew where to find one. Size was 6. Need to call Fenwick back tomorrow to get a Tube Size.
> 
> Last night I played around on Mudhole's website (Excellent site btw) and found that I can potentially get a much, much better tip: Titanium Frame with a _Torzite _ring. The question is will it fit the same as my current tip? Going to call Mudhole tomorrow and find out.
> 
> All that said, man, im used to dealing with St.Croix. Back 10 years ago they would send you Rod Tips for free, along with a pack of powered glue to secure it. About 5 years back they started charging $5. The process couldn't be any easier: 3 minute phone call, pay $5, then 7 days later your tip arrives in the mail, with a packet of powered glue to boot!
> 
> I guess I was expecting the same from Fenwick? I mean I really can't think of any good reason a Rod Builder would refuse to sell (key word being sell) factory replacement Tips? You know they have them in stock...


I tried looking that model number up under Alps / Forecast tip tops. No luck. Thought I could help. Virtually all tip tops will work. The key is matching the tube size, which should be no problem at all. I know if it were me I'd order the tube size Fenwick tells you it is, plus one the next size larger. (referring to tube size) 

I say that because I have had some tip tops that are evidently put on with epoxy. I actually broke the tip on one rod trying to change out the tip top. If you run into a stubborn tip top (after you've cut off the tip wrap, if there is one, and carefully scraped away any finish that might be on the blank) be careful about heating the tip. If you over heat it you will most likely damage the tip of the blank. The size larger "spare" tip top may end up not being spare.

A word about the Torzite rings. They are very thin compared to other ceramic rings. Not saying they are weaker, but since they are thinner than other rings, their I.D. is larger than a guide of the same size.

Guide sizes are determined by the diameter of the outside of the ceramic ring, not the inside. If you are as OCD as you say you are, do not order a #6 Torzite ring tip top, order a 5.

Were it me and your current ceramic rings are black in color, I would go with a Fuji F tip top with an Alconite ring. It is available in Titanium with an Alconite ring. Alconite is ligher than the SIC ring available in that same tip top.

I was just looking at Mud Hole's site, and Torzite rings are available in 3 tip tops. The MN goes down to a size 5 and various tube sizes. The other two are micro tops with Torzite available in sizes 4 and 4.5. If you go with one of the micro tops, I would order the 4.5, the ID of the ring will be closer to a #6.

Torzite rings are at least a size larger ID than the same guide in a different material, and maybe even a size and a half larger.

Good luck


----------



## acklac7

Bassbme said:


> I tried looking that model number up under Alps / Forecast tip tops. No luck. Thought I could help. Virtually all tip tops will work. The key is matching the tube size, which should be no problem at all. I know if it were me I'd order the tube size Fenwick tells you it is, plus one the next size larger. (referring to tube size)
> 
> I say that because I have had some tip tops that are evidently put on with epoxy. I actually broke the tip on one rod trying to change out the tip top. If you run into a stubborn tip top (after you've cut off the tip wrap, if there is one, and carefully scraped away any finish that might be on the blank) be careful about heating the tip. If you over heat it you will most likely damage the tip of the blank. The size larger "spare" tip top may end up not being spare.
> 
> A word about the Torzite rings. They are very thin compared to other ceramic rings. Not saying they are weaker, but since they are thinner than other rings, their I.D. is larger than a guide of the same size.
> 
> Guide sizes are determined by the diameter of the outside of the ceramic ring, not the inside. If you are as OCD as you say you are, do not order a #6 Torzite ring tip top, order a 5.
> 
> Were it me and your current ceramic rings are black in color, I would go with a Fuji F tip top with an Alconite ring. It is available in Titanium with an Alconite ring. Alconite is ligher than the SIC ring available in that same tip top.
> 
> I was just looking at Mud Hole's site, and Torzite rings are available in 3 tip tops. The MN goes down to a size 5 and various tube sizes. The other two are micro tops with Torzite available in sizes 4 and 4.5. If you go with one of the micro tops, I would order the 4.5, the ID of the ring will be closer to a #6.
> 
> Torzite rings are at least a size larger ID than the same guide in a different material, and maybe even a size and a half larger.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks man, never thought about the epoxy part. But yeah, if that tip is epoxied on im just going to warranty the Rod. Some of that Epoxy is nasty-tough, to heck with messing with it.

Good info on the Torzite, too. I would have for-sure have ordered a size 6.


----------



## acklac7

Just got yet another email back from Fenwick: They are 100% unable to get me a Tube Size: UGH. They want me to warranty the rod. I average about 2 broken tips a year, great. Now every time I break a tip I have to send my rod in to get it warrantied out (thats a total of two months I wont have a rod). Not sure if I'll be buying another Fenwick, despite the fact I absolutely love the rod.

Let me just state them wanting to Warranty the rod is a step in the right direction. I applaud them for being so forthcoming when it comes to a replacement. That said, man I wish they could get me the specs. I suppose I could measure it, but man I feel they should supply it. I guess I'm just used to dealing with St.Croix.


----------



## Bassbme

Yeah, like you said, sweet that they will warranty it, but not so sweet that they can't or won't supply you with the tip size.

Of course they may want to warranty it because of what the tip top may be attached with. Nothing worse than trying to fix a rod and then end up breaking it because the manufacturer used epoxy to glue the tip top on.

Like you said, you could measure it and try it yourself. If you do, you'll have to scrape any thread or finish that is on the tip off, before measuring. Measure the blank right where it exits the tube, or if you take the tip top off before measuring, measure about a 1/2" down from the very tip of the blank. That will give you the dimension you need.

Well .... kind of a bummer for you. Good luck with your fix.


----------

